# Reputation?



## hong (Aug 27, 2003)

Just noticed that there's a new "reputation" box under everyone's name, next to their postcount. What's up with that?


Hong "and how do beatings with sticks count?" Ooi


----------



## Henry (Aug 27, 2003)

We're watching you, hong. Big Brother is watching you....




...AND GIVING YOU A SPOT IN SEASON 5!


----------



## Nifft (Aug 27, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> Just noticed that there's a new "reputation" box under everyone's name, next to their postcount. What's up with that?




We'll find out -- I just voted for you!

 -- Nifft


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 27, 2003)

Nifft said:
			
		

> We'll find out -- I just voted for you!



How do you do that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2003)

It’s next to their edit post button. (Left of it)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 27, 2003)

How does the reputation box work? Whats it do?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 27, 2003)

What I want to know is, is someone somewhere keeping a track of everyone's reputation? And what's it used for? 

Methinks the Hivemind could work together on this one. Not that we're very good at working together. Or working at all, in fact.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know what effect reputation has, but I doubt we'll be using it.  It'll probably disappear sometime over the next few days.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 27, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I don't know what effect reputation has, but I doubt we'll be using it.  It'll probably disappear sometime over the next few days.




Seems it already has...


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 27, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Seems it already has...




Done.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2003)

But my self worth is determined what people think of me...I need my reputation


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 27, 2003)

Yea, we are all shady characters.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 22, 2008)

Nifft said:


> We'll find out -- I just voted for you!
> 
> -- Nifft




As did I at the time - and it appears that now it's been turned back on these old reputation points seem to have counted for something!

hong, you're a lucky man!


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 22, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> As did I at the time - and it appears that now it's been turned back on these old reputation points seem to have counted for something!
> 
> hong, you're a lucky man!




Threadcromancy!

If I hadn't already given you xp today, I'd be doing it now .


----------



## Ginnel (Jan 23, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Threadcromancy!
> 
> If I hadn't already given you xp today, I'd be doing it now .



Hang on I think i've got the last bit of diamond dust......Done! stupid gales

here have some XP Hong now get your ass back to posting here


----------



## Mark (Jan 24, 2009)

One for the raiser, one for the coiner and one for the awarder.


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 24, 2009)

Systematically giving xp to everyone in this thread, three EnWorlders per day.


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2009)

I like the new (or revived  ) XP system. Even though I know the reasons for it (to prevent people giving XP to each other repeatedly for nothing), the one thing I think is too draconian about it is the number of people (50) one must give reputation to before giving it to the same person again.


----------

